# Nic for the needy (CPT)



## Chickenstrip (12/5/20)

I've got some spare freebase 36mg PG based nic. I paid "lockdown" prices for it. So it's not exactly cheap. Which brings me to the point - please don't be greedy.

I'm willing to help out a few people who are desperate for nic.

Some notable points:

1) This is not a sale it's a PIF,

2) I am in Cape Town, sorry to the 99%,

3) I will only be donating 10mls per person - that's enough to make 100ml 3mg or 50ml 6mg or 20ml 18mg.

4) I am not delivering or meeting up with anyone for the safety of my family. I'll leave it somewhere for you to collect at your own peril.

5) I can only help out +-5 people. The WC is highly unlikely to drop the lockdown level and I'm not willing to donate everything I have.

Feel free to PM me,

[USERGROUP=12]@Moderator[/USERGROUP] Mods, if you feel like this is not a good idea please archive this thread.

I'm more than happy to give out VG if you need some. No PG or flavours. Sozzles.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------

